# كيفية تحويل الاحداثيات من x - y الى درجات ودقائق على بر نامج السيفل للاهمية وجزاكم الله كل خير هذه



## mandouh2012 (3 فبراير 2013)

كيفية تحويل الاحداثيات من x - y الى درجات ودقائق على بر نامج السيفل للاهمية وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng_montaser86 (3 فبراير 2013)

utm calculator


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (4 فبراير 2013)

هذا في تخصص المدني بتحصله في كتب المسح


----------



## brraq (4 فبراير 2013)

mandouh2012 قال:


> كيفية تحويل الاحداثيات من x - y الى درجات ودقائق على بر نامج السيفل للاهمية وجزاكم الله كل خير



*اخي الكريم عليك ان تقوم بتحديد ال zone المنطقة التي تعمل فيها و تحدد نظام الاحداثيات المستخدمة coordinate systems


شاهد هذا الفيديو

*<font size="4"><strong>


----------



## روني اوسو (5 فبراير 2013)

من قائمة survey يوجد تعليمة geodetic calculator طبعا بعد ان تكون قد جهزت اعدادات النظام المستخدم لديكم من قائمة الاعدادات على يسار الشاشة


----------



## mahmoud_nour (10 فبراير 2013)

ما مشي الحال في google earth
في شي طريقه 
يا اهل الخير
عم استعمل civil 2013



:80:


----------



## oras (16 مارس 2015)

فيديو لا يفتح


----------

